# 1996 Mariner 25hp tiller steer



## Givey1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have the motor listed in the subject line. My concern is that when I use a flush adapter to run the motor at the house so it does not sit for too long uncranked the motor does not push water through the cooling system. Sometimes it does and other times it does not. It worked ok in the lake a few weeks ago. I had the impeller replaced a couple of years ago and have about 6-10 hours on it so far. It has no thermostat so I am at a loss as to why is does not consistently circulated the water through the cooling system. 

Any insight is appreciated.

Greg


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 4, 2018)

The tell tail could just be plugged. Clear it out with a piece of thin wire while it’s running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

muskiemike12 said:


> The tell tail could just be plugged. Clear it out with a piece of thin wire while it’s running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The what?
Please explain location. I am lost as to where you are talking about.

Thanks


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 4, 2018)

There should be a nipple on the rear starboard side of the motor where the water pees out. That is the tell tail. Fish it out with something. It can get plugged up with weeds and gunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

muskiemike12 said:


> There should be a nipple on the rear starboard side of the motor where the water pees out. That is the tell tail. Fish it out with something. It can get plugged up with weeds and gunk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks
It is clean as a whistle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 4, 2018)

Small motors often don’t work well with the earmuffs. Try it in a barrel or in the lake and get back to us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zum (Aug 4, 2018)

I never had any luck with the outboard I currently have using muffs.
Pumps excellent in a barrel or on the water but no tell tale with muffs just exhaust.
If it's not pumping well with muffs don't run it to long....try a barrel or make sure the muffs are real tight with good water pressure. Even in a barrel, make sure the water doesn't get to hot.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Small motors often don’t work well with the earmuffs. Try it in a barrel or in the lake and get back to us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

Zum said:


> I never had any luck with the outboard I currently have using muffs.
> Pumps excellent in a barrel or on the water but no tell tale with muffs just exhaust.
> If it's not pumping well with muffs don't run it to long....try a barrel or make sure the muffs are real tight with good water pressure. Even in a barrel, make sure the water doesn't get to hot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Thanks 
I’ll get a barrel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Apr 4, 2019)

Givey1982 said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > I never had any luck with the outboard I currently have using muffs.
> ...


I never followed up with the results on this. I found a barrel and the pump works great. As it was indicated the muffs to flush the system just did not work with this motor.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 4, 2019)

Glad it works good for you. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2019)

Just for future reference.....
There are two typical kinds of earmuffs. The "rectangular" kind and the round kind. 
In my experience the rectangular kind is not worth the powder to blow them to he--. 
It is one of the first questions we ask a customer that comes in saying he has cleaned out the telltale and still has no water coming out.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Just for future reference.....
> There are two typical kinds of earmuffs. The "rectangular" kind and the round kind.
> In my experience the rectangular kind is not worth the powder to blow them to he--.
> It is one of the first questions we ask a customer that comes in saying he has cleaned out the telltale and still has no water coming out.



Awww, this might explain a lot, at least from my experience Thanks Pappy.


----------

